

Let's Make a Promo – Creating Videos for Apps - djfumberger
https://medium.com/@djfumberger/lets-make-a-promo-d32e15d574b7

======
epaga
Wow. Awesome.

Just as a data point for poor indie devs like me - for my own minimalistic app
demo video ([http://www.mindscopeapp.com](http://www.mindscopeapp.com)), I
created a bridge over my iPad using my kids' Duplos, stuck my iPhone 4S on
top, made sure there was enough light, and recorded me using the app for a few
minutes. I then edited the video with iMovie on iPad and wrote a quick little
doodle on Garage Band as the music.

~~~
ronilan
Another data point for poor indie devs - for a project I worked on last year
([http://www.placeunit.com](http://www.placeunit.com)) I contracted my wife as
a model. We then shot the video over two mornings on an iPad. Raw video was
imported to a Mac and edited with iMovie. We licensed the song for the video.
Most important tip: shoot every interaction from multiple angles before moving
on to the next one.

------
prawn
Amazing effort.

I've already started working with Reflector and ScreenFlow for our app demo,
but the tip regarding After Effects and the device model is handy.

~~~
objclxt
Worth noting that in iOS 8 you can capture video direct from device, and don't
need to resort to something like Reflector (and the lower quality AirPlay
stream that that entails).

If you plug an iOS 8 device into a Mac running Yosemite it will show up as an
available input in Quicktime, and you can make a screen recording direct from
there.

~~~
xuki
Does this require a lightning connection? My iPad 3rd gen (beta 5) doesn't
show up in Yosemite (beta 6).

------
ronyeh
If your app is an Open GL game, you can check out the Kamcord SDK, which will
allow you to make a screen recording of your iOS or Android game.

[https://www.kamcord.com/](https://www.kamcord.com/)

It won't be as fancy as the videos in the linked article, but for indie devs
it's a pretty cheap way to make demo videos.

Disclaimer: I know the folks @ Kamcord.

------
acgourley
Is turning the screen brightness all the way down not enough to capturing the
screen output in a lit environment? If not, finding a thin film to shade it
further might work. That seems easier than the solution posted of mirroring
all touches to the simulator and recording there.

------
thomasfoster96
This was awesome. The fact that I kinda want to download the app now probably
shows how important it is to have some good videos to promote your app.

------
dangoor
This page consistently crashes my mobile Safari (iOS 7). Funny given the
subject matter.

------
kovacs
This is amazing work

------
okonomiyaki3000
Dammit. Read that wrong. Guess I need a bigger font.

~~~
klibertp
We're going to get downvoted (and rightly so, I believe!) but I, too, read the
title quite a few times before I realized what's written there.

I don't believe bigger font would help, but different font could. Ie. one
which doesn't display "rn" as that visually close to "m". Bigger letter
spacing? I don't know, something like that.

Anyway, I got trolled by my own eyes, a funny feeling :)

